# YUNGSTER - Please Read Regarding Strange Email



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Several of us have been getting a rather strange email that looks it comes from the forum. It is very much like the email that comes out with the trending posts. However, this one is thanking me for joining the forum, asks me to click on a link to set up my profile and click on another link to introduce myself. I am not a new member and already have a profile. In addition, it will list some trending posts, but they are all really old ones. I've received 3 of these emails and the trending posts never change. I worry that this is a phishing scam. Do you know if these are legit emails? Seems strange to keep receiving the same one over and over. I posted a thread several days ago about this email and that is how I found out others are getting it too.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

No response so I'm bumping this thread.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I never got a response from contacting them either!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'll bump it again.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Just received another email welcoming me to the HF requesting me to set up a profile?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

They are still coming to me too. Why no response from administrators?????


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm don't know much about computers, but I was going to try to copy and paste the email for the administrators. I thought because it was in the trash I could find it, but it wasn't there.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I got it again too. I tried to copy it also. Couldn't make it work. Same old "See What's Trending" too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I got it again too. I tried to copy it also. Couldn't make it work. Same old "See What's Trending" too.


Do ascreen capture rather than trying tocopy and paste.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

krandall said:


> Do ascreen capture rather than trying tocopy and paste.


I'm not sure how to do a screen capture, but will try to figure it out.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Heather's said:


> I'm not sure how to do a screen capture, but will try to figure it out.


If you are on a PC (not MAC) look for "PRT SC" (print screen) in the top row of buttons. Click on it. Next open MS Paint and hit "CTRL and V" (paste). A picture of the previous screen will be displayed. Go to "SAVE AS" and save a copy to your computer as a JPEG file. It will be saved on your computer as a picture file and you can copy and paste it just like any picture,

If you need more help, just ask. Ricky is the one who taught me, he thinks he knows everything. :nerd:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank-you Popi, but I have a MAC book. The groomer is coming to the house today and she's knows all about MAC's. I just think it's strange the email completely disappeared. 🤔


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't know how to do a screen capture either. Maybe if I Googled it I could find an answer.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather's said:


> I'm not sure how to do a screen capture, but will try to figure it out.


If you are working on an Apple device I can tell you. If it is another systsm, I'm sure you can google it.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

krandall said:


> If you are working on an Apple device I can tell you. If it is another systsm, I'm sure you can google it.


I'm using Apple Mac Book.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather's said:


> I'm using Apple Mac Book.


Command/shift/5, select the area you want, then click "capture".


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

krandall said:


> Command/shift/5, select the area you want, then click "capture".


Thanks Karen! I be ready next time. &#128522;


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I just got another one of those emails on Sunday! Grrrrr! I use Microsoft and did Google how to do a screen capture. It sounded pretty complicated. Multiple ways to do it plus it puts it in a folder that I can't even find on my computer. I think I have to download some ap but I hate to download anything that I don't really use. Hopefully someone with an Apple can capture a screen shot of this annoying email.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Heather's said:


> I'm not sure how to do a screen capture, but will try to figure it out.


This is the Havanese Forum email address:[email protected]

Check to see where the strange message is coming from?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Mikki said:


> This is the Havanese Forum email address:[email protected]
> 
> Check to see where the strange message is coming from?


It says it's coming from [email protected]

I managed to get a copy of what is in the email. As you can see it's really old "trending conversations". Here is what the email is saying:

Hi Jackie from Concrete, WA,

Thanks for joining havaneseforum.com! Take a look at trending conversations below

See What's Trending

With lots of new threads created daily, click here to see which topics are the most popular

Join the Puppy Photo Thread - Eye Candy!
Replies: 75 | Views: 3,616
7th Generation X chromosome line
Replies: 59 | Views: 2,672
Muzzle for Acorn Obsessed Havanese???
Replies: 44 | Views: 954
What is your grooming schedule?
Replies: 43 | Views: 2,332
teaching come
Replies: 34 | Views: 1,355

To get the most out of our content, click the button below to setup your profile!

Setup Your Profile

Now that you have seen what is trending and your profile is setup, introduce yourself to the community!

Introduce yourself

Happy posting,
Havanese Forum : Havanese Forums

havaneseforum.com, a part of VerticalScope Inc.
111 Peter Street, Suite 901. Toronto, ON. Canada M5V 2H1


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Good job copying it! I tried to do a screen capture of something else, but on my MAC it seems to be more complicated than the command/shift/5. It's asking for a password and another screen pops up. 🤔


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

From Jackie: .... It says it's coming from [email protected]


Below is a screen shot from the Havanese Forum telling me someone has posted a message.

It does not come from a *NO-REPLY *email address.

See attached photo of the email address and where those types of emails come from.

Having said this I have no idea if you're getting is from a computer error on the Havanese Forum ... or if it's spam.

Does it ask you to Reply and provide information?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Mikki said:


> From Jackie: .... It says it's coming from [email protected]
> 
> 
> Below is a screen shot from the Havanese Forum telling me someone has posted a message.
> ...


I get emails also when someone has posted to a thread I'm active on. Those are ok. This other "no-reply" email asks me to click on a link to update my profile. I haven't clicked on it as I shouldn't need to do anything to my profile. I'll just continue to ignore them. Kind of like robo calls. I ignore them too.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> If you are on a PC (not MAC) look for "PRT SC" (print screen) in the top row of buttons. Click on it. Next open MS Paint and hit "CTRL and V" (paste). A picture of the previous screen will be displayed. Go to "SAVE AS" and save a copy to your computer as a JPEG file. It will be saved on your computer as a picture file and you can copy and paste it just like any picture,
> 
> If you need more help, just ask. Ricky is the one who taught me, he thinks he knows everything. :nerd:
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Popi - I just saw this post from you. Somehow I missed it. Now I'm going to try and do the capture following your instructions. Give Rick and big thanks and hug for the information!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I think I got it thanks to Popi and Ricky!

Edit: Spoke too soon. It doesn't capture the whole email. Oh well.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I think I got it thanks to Popi and Ricky!
> 
> Edit: Spoke too soon. It doesn't capture the whole email. Oh well.


You will need to ZOOM OUT. Whatever you see on the screen is what you will capture.

However, what I see looks legit.

I think, the problem was getting the Identical REPEAT emails.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Mikki said:


> You will need to ZOOM OUT. Whatever you see on the screen is what you will capture.
> 
> However, what I see looks legit.
> 
> I think, the problem was getting the Identical REPEAT emails.


It just dawned on me that print screen is exactly that. Just what is on the screen. I don't know how to make the email smaller. I guess I could do it in segments.

Also......I JUST GOT ANOTHER ONE!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I think I got it thanks to Popi and Ricky!
> 
> Edit: Spoke too soon. It doesn't capture the whole email. Oh well.


You have captured the same email that I have been receiving.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Mikki said:


> You will need to ZOOM OUT. Whatever you see on the screen is what you will capture.
> 
> However, what I see looks legit.
> 
> I think, the problem was getting the Identical REPEAT emails.


Jackie, I agree with @Mikki, it only captures what is on the screen, just zoom out to show more on your screen.

What is more important is to determine from where the email(s) originated. I will try to give you instructions on how to do that, but I need to consult with Ricky first and he is napping  right now.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

One of you having the problem should send Yungster a PM.
Go to the member list and look for the name under “Y”. There is a button there to send a message.
The last time Yungster was active was Jan.17


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Here is what you are getting. It's just a notice from the Havanese Forum of past discussion topics. Not big deal. Just ignore it.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Jackie, it is exactly what it says it is - an email from the havaneseforum telling you what has been trending the week before. i love this new feature! I usually only check the General Discussions, and this email lets me know about interesting topics on the other folders. I click on the title in the email and go right to the posts to read them.

The other i fo is just the regular foot notes letting you know how to change your profile, if you like. You can just ignore those links.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Well, I've been getting the email with trending posts too. I also love it. The "no-reply" one seems different. No current trending posts, just really old ones. I just got another one today and this one doesn't even have any trending posts. Just the link to update my profile. The subject in my email box says "Reply to thread "Advice Would Be Welcome on Bell Training for Potty". That is actually a thread I started a few days ago. I did get the weekly trending posts email on Jan 24. These other emails seem to come almost daily or even more than once per day. But I'm just going to ignore the weird ones. They are not a big deal - just cluttering up my inbox. I'm more curious than anything. Just wondering why a few of us seem to be getting them.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

It is strange only a few of us have received the email??? It's been a few days since I last received it.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Well, I've been getting the email with trending posts too. I also love it. The "no-reply" one seems different. No current trending posts, just really old ones. I just got another one today and this one doesn't even have any trending posts. Just the link to update my profile. The subject in my email box says "Reply to thread "Advice Would Be Welcome on Bell Training for Potty". That is actually a thread I started a few days ago. I did get the weekly trending posts email on Jan 24. These other emails seem to come almost daily or even more than once per day. But I'm just going to ignore the weird ones. They are not a big deal - just cluttering up my inbox. I'm more curious than anything. Just wondering why a few of us seem to be getting them.


That is disconcerting to get the email,wihout the trending stories and to find ut this is going to only a few people. I would think the administrators of this foum would want to check if their databas has been compromised! I hope you get some answers on this.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Jeanniek said:


> That is disconcerting to get the email,wihout the trending stories and to find ut this is going to only a few people. I would think the administrators of this foum would want to check if their databas has been compromised! I hope you get some answers on this.


I just PM'd Yungster about this.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I just PM'd Yungster about this.


How do I know if the PM went through? I just went into my messages and clicked the box to see "sent" messages and nothing is there for Yungster. If it worked, shouldn't I see it there? I have a feeling I may have missed a step. Maybe I should try it again. Duh.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> How do I know if the PM went through? I just went into my messages and clicked the box to see "sent" messages and nothing is there for Yungster. If it worked, shouldn't I see it there? I have a feeling I may have missed a step. Maybe I should try it again. Duh.


Did you title the message in the box before the message? I noticed when sending PM it must have a title above the message box.


----------



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Sorry for being late to the party.

The email you are getting is LEGIT. We have a social media team that sends these blasts out to our users (I'm not certain how often). It's purpose is to highlight thread discussions that are currently taking place and send it as a "teaser" so to speak. We do this to reach all the users registered here. Apologies if it gave you concern for a moment.

Yungster

P.S. As an aside, if you ever need assistance or have a question with the use of your account or this site, please post a thread in our SUPPORT area (https://www.havaneseforum.com/61-havaneseforum-com-tech-support/). This particular section is monitored on a daily basis. If all else fails, send us a PM.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks Yungster. And I'll try to remember to post in the Support area next time if I have concerns. Sorry to have raised a ruckus!


----------



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

No apology needed! Cheers!!

Yung


----------

